# Verona Pooth, Janine Kunze - 2016-07-15 RTL Show Duell der Jahrzehnte Stills/Promos (3x)



## Rolli (29 Juli 2016)

​


----------



## franzifan (30 Juli 2016)

mmh heise verona schön dezent die hand gelegt mmh


----------



## gunnar56 (1 Aug. 2016)

Danke für Verona.


----------

